# АНОНС: Прервый выпуск Fantoo Linux

## amax

http://fantoo.slackwarium.org.ua

Этот дистрибутив базируется на Gentoo Linux и является 100% сборкой Gentoo Linux используя самое свежее програмное обеспечение, ориентированной на Multimedia цели. 

Основная задача которую решает данный дистрибутив - в кратчайшее время получить полноценную инсталляцию рабочей станции не задумываясь над вопросами компиляции ядер, иксов или КДЕ - примерная экономия - 50 часов. Необходимо всего лишь РАСПАКОВАТЬ и подправить редактором настройки в нескольких конфигурационных файлах,включить необходимые сервисы и добавить новых пользователей (все действия описаны в документации). Дополнительно хочется заметить что данная сборка может иметь привлекательность для людей, которые мечтают познакомиться с Gentoo как с новым и привлекательным дистрибутивом, но им невыгодно его качать/покупать/заказывать(придет старый софт) и тем более нету времени, места и желания что либо 3 дня компилировать.  :Smile: 

----------

## Taoub

я не уверен что это хороший способ устнавливать систему. Лучше уж потратить на 50 часов больше.

----------

## mobILL

 *Taoub wrote:*   

> я не уверен что это хороший способ устнавливать систему. Лучше уж потратить на 50 часов больше.

 

ОДНОЗНАЧНО! но для любознательного "танкиста" сойдёт

----------

## WI

 *mobILL wrote:*   

>  *Taoub wrote:*   я не уверен что это хороший способ устнавливать систему. Лучше уж потратить на 50 часов больше. 
> 
> ОДНОЗНАЧНО! но для любознательного "танкиста" сойдёт

 

Не впадайте в крайности, господа. Юзверь должен получить полностью работающую систему минут за 15. А оптимизацией  можно заняться значительно позже,  параллельно с работой.

----------

## lefsha

Не совсем понятно предназначение этого дела.

Гораздо проще поставлять system плюс бинарные варианты

остальных пакетов.

Кроме того если мне нужен такой готовый дистрибутив

я возьму Fedora и не буду мучаться.

В чем смысл готового дистрибутива для Gentoo?

Пользователю надо работать имея систему,

а не изучать како-то там Gentoo...

Тем более что в нем ничего такого, ради чего его

следовало бы изучать, нет.

----------

## bobr[x3]

А мне идея нравится.

Лишь бы не терялась совместимость с gentoo. То есть чтобы я мог установить fantoo, а дальше все как в gentoo.

И лишь бы все наработки данного проекта возвращались в gentoo.

Если все будет именно так, то отчего мне (да и вам, господа) быть против.

----------

## mobILL

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> А мне идея нравится.
> 
> Лишь бы не терялась совместимость с gentoo. То есть чтобы я мог установить fantoo, а дальше все как в gentoo.
> 
> И лишь бы все наработки данного проекта возвращались в gentoo.
> ...

 

Хреновая идея! Юзверю проще взять какой нить Mandrake или Fedora! Единственный плюс который получит юзверь это EMERGE и всё! А так же выйдет такой же глючный дистр как RPM подобные!

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Хреновая идея! Юзверю проще взять какой нить Mandrake или Fedora! Единственный плюс который получит юзверь это EMERGE и всё! А так же выйдет такой же глючный дистр как RPM подобные!

 

ага, и прикрутить к нему portage !!!

сам-то подумал, о чём заявил?

глючным он не будет по определению, ибо глюки, как известно далеко не всегда результат некачественной разработки софта, а прямое следствие непрямых рук этих самых юзверей

идея, насколько я понимаю, состояла в том, чтобы новичку предоставить готовый дистр с возможностью дальнейшего его изучения, потому как некоторых пугают словосочетания типа "установка с нуля" и "всё делается вручную"

и может хватить орать везде, что тотальная настройка системы - это обязанность каждого пользователя

бесконечная настройка  для юзера - это умственная мастурбация, ему знать не надо "как оно там всё работает" - это привилегия сисадмина, юзеру работать надо за компом, а не рыться в бесконечных конфигах.

подобный дистр - это подарок сисадминам, а не криворуким десктопщикам

Dixi

----------

## hermes_jr

Мои пять центов  :Smile: 

 *mobILL wrote:*   

> Хреновая идея! Юзверю проще взять какой нить Mandrake или Fedora! Единственный плюс который получит юзверь это EMERGE и всё! А так же выйдет такой же глючный дистр как RPM подобные!

 

Идея имхо хреновая, да, чуть позже объясню почему. Но с тем, что получится такой же глючный рпм дистр, - да ни за что не соглашусь. Во-первых рпм дистры "из коробки" не глючные, пока юзер в них не поковырялся, с генту же проблемы возникают в первый же час установки. Во-вторых то, что различия между рпм дистрами и генту настолько велики, что их нельзя не заметить, это очевидно.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> идея, насколько я понимаю, состояла в том, чтобы новичку предоставить готовый дистр с возможностью дальнейшего его изучения, потому как некоторых пугают словосочетания типа "установка с нуля" и "всё делается вручную"
> 
> 

 

Вот это гон.

1. Можно юзать stage3 и получишь полностью работающий генту за час, не обязательно делать всё с нулся.

2. Если юзер не в состоянии сам поставить генту - гента ему не нужна, пусть юзает что попроще. Использование генты установленной за пять минут приведёт к стократному увеличению вопросов в форуме типа "-а я поставил гынту, а у мя порнвью не работаит! -какие useфлаги, товарищ? -чивооо?  :Shocked: "...

3. Взлялся за установку - не говори, что влом.

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> и может хватить орать везде, что тотальная настройка системы - это обязанность каждого пользователя
> 
> бесконечная настройка  для юзера - это умственная мастурбация, ему знать не надо "как оно там всё работает" - это привилегия сисадмина, юзеру работать надо за компом, а не рыться в бесконечных конфигах.
> ...

 

Сам ещё раз перечитай. Я логику учил плохо, но цепочка "знать как оно всё работает - это привилегия сисадмина" и "подобный дистр - подарок сисадминам" => false очевидна  :Smile: 

И последнее: девелоперам fantoo удачи, кому-то наверняка будет полезна ваша работа.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Вот это гон.
> 
> 1. Можно юзать stage3 и получишь полностью работающий генту за час, не обязательно делать всё с нулся.
> 
> 2. Если юзер не в состоянии сам поставить генту - гента ему не нужна, пусть юзает что попроще. Использование генты установленной за пять минут приведёт к стократному увеличению вопросов в форуме типа "-а я поставил гынту, а у мя порнвью не работаит! -какие useфлаги, товарищ? -чивооо? Shocked"...
> ...

 

это сильно попахивает снобизмом

на англоязычной части этого форума гуру (!!!) могут 5 постов подряд втолковывать новичку прописные для него [гуру] истины.

тема повышения доступности любого дистра простому юзверю даже не подлежит обсуждению, ибо никто из присутствующих, думаю, не опровергнет утверждение "это благо"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Сам ещё раз перечитай. Я логику учил плохо, но цепочка "знать как оно всё работает - это привилегия сисадмина" и "подобный дистр - подарок сисадминам" => false очевидна

 

логика просто железная, хотя и неочевидная при первом простотре (???) этой фразы - ты давно ставил систему из stage3? сколько времени убил, пока дошёл до иксов? хендбук прочитал? ядро скомпилил?

ответ ДА !

иначе система не стояла бы...

теперь посмотрим, что делается в новом дистре (как заявлено, ессно)

Q: stage3?!!!

A: какой, к дьяволу stage3?!!! отвали, я с диска все бинарники воткнул

Q:где иксы?!

A:вот они, с диска встали, поправь конфиг и запускай

Q:почему док такой здоровый, нахер мне знать, что такое pppoe, если я в локалке и у меня DHCP

A:на тебе 3 страницы, но чтоб прочитал

Q:ГОСПОДИ, ЧТО ЭТО?

A:э-э-э, ядро, не ссы, я всё скомпилил за тебя, захочешь - потом разберёшься, что к чему

----------

## hermes_jr

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ты давно ставил систему из stage3? сколько времени убил, пока дошёл до иксов? хендбук прочитал? ядро скомпилил?
> 
> 

 

Нет, я ни разу не ставил из stage3. Три раза из stage1. Самый первый раз поставил, задав около пяти вопросов на канале #gentoo. Учитывая что я не семи пядей во лбу, любой другой оболтус так же способен во всём разобраться... если есть желание. А если нет желания - не надо выёживаться и ставить линухи вообще.

При установке из stage3 надо прочитать не больше тех же трёх страниц документации, да к тому же она доступна на русском. С компиляцией ядра ещё проще - для особо ленивых есть что-то типа 'make allconf', точно не помню как его там.

----------

## lefsha

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Нет, я ни разу не ставил из stage3. Три раза из stage1. Самый первый раз поставил, задав около пяти вопросов на канале #gentoo. Учитывая что я не семи пядей во лбу, любой другой оболтус так же способен во всём разобраться... если есть желание. А если нет желания - не надо выёживаться и ставить линухи вообще.
> 
> 

 

Классно. Я долго смеялся. Ставил систему три раза...

Это все равно что каждый раз после сигареты бросать курить...

Или Вы любитель продолжительного извращения? - Нет?

Тогда смею заметить, что иначе в системе что-то не так...

И потом зачем так жестоко - не ставить линухи вообще...

В чем остальные линухи то виноваты?

Если Вы пользователь, то предлагаемый выше дистр нафиг Вам не сдался.

Можно поставить SuSe или Fedora и через час нормально работать.

И там можно его изучать сколько душе влезет.

А представленный вариант это жвачка для любителя

марихуаны, если кто-то понял что я сказал...

 :Wink: 

----------

## hermes_jr

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *hermes_jr wrote:*   
> 
> Нет, я ни разу не ставил из stage3. Три раза из stage1. Самый первый раз поставил, задав около пяти вопросов на канале #gentoo. Учитывая что я не семи пядей во лбу, любой другой оболтус так же способен во всём разобраться... если есть желание. А если нет желания - не надо выёживаться и ставить линухи вообще.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Что-то я недопонял... Лопата. Вот теперь допонял.

При чём тут извращения? Допустим, я хочу чтобы у меня на трёх разных тачках была нормальная оптимизированная ось, которую я знаю. В какой из трёх систем тогда что не так? Или это было сказано к тому что типа "ха, всего-то три раза ставил, сосунок!" - тогда тоже не соглашусь, ставил ровно столько сколько было надо, никто не виноват если получается с первого раза.

ps: и вообще что-то уже совсем не в тему...

[edit]: нет, всё-таки ещё добавлю. Либо я плохо изъясняюсь и меня тут не понимают, либо одно из двух.

Я вот что имел в виду. Fantoo, как было сказано выше, для тех, кто не хочет трахаться с конфигами, а хочет иметь готовый дистр Gentoo, установленный за пять минут без особого вмешательства пользователя. Вот этот момент мне не понятен. Накуя тебе линукс вообще (да и любая другая ось, отличная от виндов и доса), если ты настолько ленив, что не можешь поставить генту даже из stage3? Зачем размножать ламеров? Позарез нужен рабочий линух за 15 минут - да поставь ты мандрык или ещё что, зачем же так извращаться над гентой?

И второе. Допустим ты админ и требуется установка не на один комп, а на много. Всё тоже просто. Ставишь тот же stage1/2/3 на один комп, дальше пара взмахов волшебной палочкой и через 20 минут аналогичная система на n-ном количестве компов.Last edited by hermes_jr on Mon Mar 07, 2005 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lefsha

Нет Вы неправильно поняли. Никакой цели оскорбить Вас не было.

Речь о том, что если gentoo ставят несколько раз то потому

что из-за самой системы и из-за неопытности ее легко

довести до такого вида когда только переустановка поможет.

Иначе говоря сама система сделана так что способствует

извращаться. О чем и было сказано.

Если речь об установки на разные машины, то

я бы просто скопировал нафиг первую установку на

остальные две, чем столько заниматься ненатуральным сексом.

----------

## hermes_jr

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Если речь об установки на разные машины, то
> 
> я бы просто скопировал нафиг первую установку на
> ...

 

PII, PIV и, скажем, PPC. Скопируйте  :Twisted Evil: 

Ps: меня можно на "ты", я ишо маинький  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Я, как пользователь терпеть ненавижу всякие SuSe с Mandrake'ми --- обновление одного rpm'а зачастую тащит пол системы.

Gentoo позволяет использовать все новинки в мире софта (которыми я пользуюсь) легко, быстро и без геммороя с rpm'ами.

Касаемо установки из stage-ов. До недавних пор я практиковал установку из stage1 в основном ради флажков оптимизации. Сейчас послал это все в задницу, т.к. это дело доставляет больше геморроя --- пакеты, для которых оптимизация существенна и так сделаны с учетом оных флажков. Итого --- последний раз ставил систему из stage3-i686 и отлично себя чувствую.

А дистрибутив клепать не стоило, имхо. Уж лучше было бы присоединиться к процессу разработки gentoo-инсталлятора. Да написать пару wizard'ов для настройки сети/DB/Apache/чего-еще. Чтобы убрать необходимость шариться в конфигах, судя по постам это и есть самая трудная часть в gentoo.

----------

## theSoul

ИМХО, каким должен быть Gentoo-based дистрибутив:

1) Иметь толковый графический инсталлер. Те, кому инсталлер не нужен, юзают Gentoo

2) Уметь определять оборудование

3) Установка софта должна производиться из бинарных пакетов. В том числе и по сети. Так что если amax'у нечем занять свои процессорные мощности и некуда девать трафик, то самое полезное для пользователя в этом случае - пустить всё это на сборку и распространение пакетов

4) Там, где это необходимо, следует добавить стартовые сценарии и прочие часто недостающие детали. Буквально за последние несколько дней мне пришлось написать парочку - для пакетной записи на CDRW и для загрузки SoundFonts в SBLive!

5) После установки дистр ничем не должен отличаться от Gentoo+GRP, кроме юзабельности

6) А ещё было бы неплохо иметь графический менеджер пакетов. Те, кому не нужен графический менеджер пакетов, юзают emerge. Впрочем, менеджер тоже юзает emerge (-:

7) Поддерживать на должном уровне русский язык

Фактически, вся работа по разработке такого дистра свелась бы к улучшению уже существующих средств, ну может кроме менеджера пакетов да инсталлера. Ну и конечно неоценимый плюс всего этого - источних дополнительных багрепоров и багфиксов.

----------

## Angel

А какой смысл в этом дистрибутиве, если сами разработчики gentoo уже пишут инсталлер?

Я правда не знаю когда он выдет в свет, но ИМХО к времени выхода инсталера, "фанту" не успеет завоевать такой же популярности. 

Почему нелья связаться с разработчиками gentoo, и просто предложить им этот инсталлер?

Ядро не сложно компилируется, что там make menuconfig будет с мышиным интерфейсом и поддержкой колеса?

А как инсталлер просечёт где интернет?? У меня например просто шнурок rj-45 с dhcp - мне повезло. А у других может быть ВПН, прокси, pppoe через USB железку...

Как тут без рук?

----------

## theSoul

> Почему нелья связаться с разработчиками gentoo, и просто предложить им этот инсталлер?

А где этот самый инсталлер?

> Как тут без рук?

В линуксе без рук вообще никак. Но многие вещи делаются действительно так, что эти руки конкретно попадают. Мне-то пофигу, но дистр, который ставится и обслуживатеся без геморроя, имхо, необходим, ибо я хочу видеть свою любимую ОС на десктопах пользователей, особенно офисных (-:

----------

## YD

 *theSoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Иметь толковый графический инсталлер. Те, кому инсталлер не нужен, юзают Gentoo
> 
> 2) Уметь определять оборудование
> ...

 

Ты не рубишь фишки, ты не понимаешь истинную цель Gentoo Linux

 *theSoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Там, где это необходимо, следует добавить стартовые сценарии и прочие часто недостающие детали. Буквально за последние несколько дней мне пришлось написать парочку - для пакетной записи на CDRW и для загрузки SoundFonts в SBLive!
> 
> 

 

Это ты sfxload строчку  написал?

 *theSoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5) После установки дистр ничем не должен отличаться от Gentoo+GRP, кроме юзабельности
> 
> 

 

Gentoo+GRP ? GRP  это какая-то особая фишка-апгрейд Генту? Если тебе нужны бинарные пакеты, юзай Fedora/Debian, что угодно.

 *theSoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6) А ещё было бы неплохо иметь графический менеджер пакетов. Те, кому не нужен графический менеджер пакетов, юзают emerge. Впрочем, менеджер тоже юзает emerge (-:
> 
> 

 

Есть front-end'ы к portage, только не знаю, как со стабильностью, а просмотреть всю инфу + комменты + поиск можно на www.gentoo-portage.com.

 *theSoul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7) Поддерживать на должном уровне русский язык
> 
> 

 

А он не поддерживает?

----------

## theSoul

> Ты не рубишь фишки, ты не понимаешь истинную цель Gentoo Linux

Конечно не рублю, и вообще я ламер.

> Это ты sfxload строчку написал?

Ага. Ещё и конфиг файл приделал, где путь к фонту прописывается. И проверку ошибок зачем-то.

> Если тебе нужны бинарные пакеты, юзай Fedora/Debian, что угодно.

Вера не позволяет (-:

> А он не поддерживает?

Не знаю, у меня LC_MESSAGES=en_US

----------

## YD

Я не говорю, что ты ламер. Просто у тебя малость другие запросы, запросы, которые немного рассходяться с первоначальной целью Gentoo (: Правда сейчас Gentoo становиться всё более автоматизирован.

----------

## bobr[x3]

Да чё ж вы взъелись-то все? Чем _лично вам_ помешает fantoo? Почему _лично вам_ станет легче, если fantoo не будет?

Как на лоре прям, чесс слово!

----------

## fvk

Да на lor'е просто много малышни, которым не нравится абсолютно всё.

А у fantoo действительно ниши не видно

Точнее, он пытается втиснуться в нишу, которую занимают livecd

----------

## fank

эй-эй, мы уже переругались все тут дружно

о чём мы спорим, в конце концов?

о том, имеет ли дистр право на жизнь?

наверное, да, если его сделали, в любом случае, время покажет

если б никто ничего не пытался нового сделать, так и самого линуха не было бы, не говоря уже о любимом дистре  :Wink: 

самое интересное, мне так кажется, что никто из присутствующих его даже не ставил, и я в том числе  :Smile: 

----------

## fvk

Кстати, да

Я тоже считаю, что раз люди делают, значит это кому-нибудь нужно

----------

## Angel

 *theSoul wrote:*   

> > Почему нелья связаться с разработчиками gentoo, и просто предложить им этот инсталлер?
> 
> А где этот самый инсталлер?
> 
> 

 

На сайте фанту я видел скриншот инсталлера.

----------

## SUNcheez

 :Arrow:  Честно говоря не понимаю из-за чего весь сыр-бор разгорелся... Ну сделали ребята бинарную систему в помощь бедному advanced Win user который решил начать знакомство с Linux. Чтож молодцы ребята - сидят не сложа руки и обсирая всё на свете что есть не Gentoo, а пытаются сделать что-тос воё, улучшить конечный продукт. Вы бы лучше чем хаять, взяли бы и протестировали что они там наваяли. Советом помогли али исчо чем нибудь... Хотя ИМХО лучшеб они силы и средства направили на перевод англоязычной док-ции по *nix системам, в частности было бы не плохо сделать перевод man к gcc и еже с ним...

----------

## Angel

 *SUNcheez wrote:*   

>  Честно говоря не понимаю из-за чего весь сыр-бор разгорелся... Ну сделали ребята бинарную систему в помощь бедному advanced Win user который решил начать знакомство с Linux. Чтож молодцы ребята - сидят не сложа руки и обсирая всё на свете что есть не Gentoo, а пытаются сделать что-тос воё, улучшить конечный продукт. Вы бы лучше чем хаять, взяли бы и протестировали что они там наваяли. Советом помогли али исчо чем нибудь... Хотя ИМХО лучшеб они силы и средства направили на перевод англоязычной док-ции по *nix системам, в частности было бы не плохо сделать перевод man к gcc и еже с ним...

 

Дык, обидно, что вместо того, чтобы предложить модуль инстала, надо всё сначала.

Я приведу простой пример:

У меня есть дистрибутив linux red hat 9, я его поставил, у меня дрова к нему для SCSI TRM 395.

Гружусь со скайзи CD-ROM, он спрашивает дрова - ОК!

Линух поставил.

Берём его клон, линух аспи, (всё также делал, аж абидно), пихаю ему дрова - не понимает, потом ещё попытка..., и вдруг, "о мои причендалы", он понял., далее просит что-то нажать, нажимаю и Х... Клаву мою USB он потерял. А на экране press any key , а я нажать не могу чере USB клаву.... Подтыкаю обычную, и всётаки нажимаю эту кнопку. И тут он теряет мой SCSI контроллер с моим сидиромом.

Как хош так ставь, хотя у ASP поболее опыта перед новым дистрибом.

А вот с gentoo, я понял как его ставить, т.к сам...

Я тут скрипт публиковал, но нужно fdisk'ом разметить вначале, и всё пойдёт  :Smile: 

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Как хош так ставь, хотя у ASP поболее опыта перед новым дистрибом.

 

Говорят же Вам: Fantoo не новый дистрибутив, а Gentoo c откомпилированными исходниками.

Нет времени пакеты компилировать - бери Fantoo. Слабая машина, чтобы компилировать - бери Fantoo. В итоге-то все равно Gentoo выйдет.

----------

## amax

Спасибо всем за здоровую критику. 

Очень жаль что не все люди старались прочитать ЦЕЛИ и ЗАДАЧИ Fantoo

Отнюдь, Fantoo является всего лишь трамплином ведущим в Gentoo

Поставил посмотрел, понравилось? Поставь себе Gentoo с нуля в той комплектации в какой захочется. Нет? ну значит ты не потерял зря кучу ценного времени. 

btw инсталлятора от Gentoo до осени не ждите.. у них не хватает времени баги разгребать... к тому же SuSe 9.3 на носу, что сильно снизит поток "тестеров" и приток новых пользователей.

и еще, для статистики. уже примерно неделю , непрерывно Fantoo тянут люди, средняя загрузка в пределах примерно ~40 коннектов 

afaik Beta 2 вышла с 3 гнусными багами  :Smile: 

И еще, напоследок. Не видать дженте стабильных "срезов" как собственных ушей. Вспоминаем апач, матюгаемся.  :Smile: 

кстати, для желающих высказать свое мнение открыт форум http://fantoo.org.ru/forum/  :Smile:  Ждем Вас! Девиз - пришел сам, захвати друга с LORа  :Smile:  Люди которые умеют так фанатично критиковать = составят отличное "пугало" для начинающих джентушников  :Smile: )

/amax

----------

## amax

Читаем, задумываемся.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306415.html?sid=855180a2a2a4e1264c3517567194b8a2

Так вот - таких - тысячи, которым нужна помощь. Я даже линки собирать не буду, бессмысленно.

немного статистики - за 10 дней в аську добавилось 410 контактов.

----------

## hermes_jr

 *amax wrote:*   

> Читаем, задумываемся.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306415.html?sid=855180a2a2a4e1264c3517567194b8a2
> 
> Так вот - таких - тысячи, которым нужна помощь. Я даже линки собирать не буду, бессмысленно.
> ...

 

Им не помощь нужна, а документацию читать хоть немного. Про то, что находится на всяких там сд, написано на первой же странице мануала по установке генты.

 *amax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> немного статистики - за 10 дней в аську добавилось 410 контактов.

 

...без комментариев...

----------

## sa10

 *Quote:*   

> Спасибо всем за здоровую критику. 

 

Однако, Вы добрый, amax...

Какая же это здоровая критика? 

Ведь никто не сказал, что он уже попробовал и что нибудь типа: - вот это хорошо, а это не очень...

Грустно, что не все могут уважительно отнестись к чужому труду и торопятся мимоходом высказаться.

Реплика "Хреновая идея!" имеет грубый и негативный оттенок.

Разумеется, мы иногда резко высказываемся без намерения  кого то задеть, но, согласитесь, человеку, который для нас нечто сделал совершенно безвоздмездно это может быть неприятно.

Идея сделать из gentoo готовый к употреблению продукт мне тоже кажется заблуждением, но ведь речь здесь не об этом.

Идея сделать и поддерживать полуфабрикаты для разных систем наверняка правильная.

Десктоп это хорошо, это надо, но на это будет больше реагировать любителей поиграться, а от них ожидать энтузиазма... 

Было бы неплохо увидеть stage для  полуфабриката сервера вебсервер+почта+фаервол

К такому проекту можно было бы и бизнес прицепить по сопровождению.

Об этом, правда, надо подробно думать. 

С уважением, Александр

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Идея сделать и поддерживать полуфабрикаты для разных систем наверняка правильная.

 

ай-яй-яй-яй, называть плоды (возможно) бессонных ночей неважно_кого полуфабрикатом по меньшей мере  неприлично

 *Quote:*   

> Десктоп это хорошо, это надо, но на это будет больше реагировать любителей поиграться, а от них ожидать энтузиазма... 

 

помнится, любимым занятием Торвальдса тоже было (и, уверен, остаётся) поиграться в хорошую игрушку....

причём не в этом уничижительном смысле, а в самом что ни на есть прямом и буквальном

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Было бы неплохо увидеть stage для полуфабриката сервера вебсервер+почта+фаервол
> 
> К такому проекту можно было бы и бизнес прицепить по сопровождению.
> ...

 

добавить к этому МНЕ и желательно было бы видеть сначала ИДЕИ, а потом критику... есть шанс, что человек, от рождения заражённый энтузиазмом (хочется верить, что такие есть) не сможет дочитать до ТАКОЙ критики

Уважаемый amax !!!

Я предлагаю вам сделать со всеми высказываниями буквально следующее - переписать их аккуратно на бумажке (по себе знаю, такая процедура может подвигнуть на новые изыскания и идеи  :Smile:  ), потом, так же аккуратно, их порвать (сжечь не предлагаю - в квартирных условиях небезопасно  :Smile:  ), но, самое главное, к каждому высказыванию приписать в начале ИМХО !!!

Удачи и чувства юмора всем участникам обсуждения !!!

----------

